# Newsletter...



## kimbaby (Oct 17, 2006)

I was wondering when the next NL would be sent to me?
I have not recieved one in some time???? 
thanks, 

p/s I really enjoy it...


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 17, 2006)

I just clicked on Leo's web site, Kim!  What a darling little boy.  What beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 17, 2006)

Goodness, he looks just like his father!  What a cutie.


----------

